# Prague Astronomical Clock



## rawmorgan

Went to Prague in March this year, incredible city. One of the main reasons I went was to see the clock tower. Believe me it did not dissapoint. Needless to say I had a great vacation, but there was something that I wanted to see if available and I couldn't find it anywhere. So I thought I would check here if anyone knows anything. 

I am looking for a working model/replica of the Prague Astronomical Clock. Does this exist? I couldn't find one in Prague, and I can't find it on the internet. I would even enjoy a blueprint of the movement? 

Any response will be greatly appreciated

Chris


----------



## Admira

I am not sure about working model, but here are some links about ORLOJ:

http://www.orloj.eu/
http://www.orloj.com/
http://mat.fsv.cvut.cz/solc/pmfa_pul.pdf
http://www.virtualtravelglobe.com/prague-astronomical-clock.html
http://www.earthcam.com/czechrepublic/prague/?cam=grandhotel_str
http://www.wijzerweb.be/prague.html
http://www.praguealacarte.com/orloj/orlojLoader.html
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staroměstský_orloj


----------



## Admira

600 years anniversary of the astrological tower clock of Prague.

LINK


----------



## OJ Bartley

I was in Prague in ... hmmm, I think it was 2006, and saw the clock then. It was beautiful, and I wish I had been more into this hobby so I could have appreciated it more. I do have a nice watercolour painting somewhere, done by a local artist, but it got lost in our move last year and I have no idea where it disappeared to. I'd love to go and see it again someday.


----------



## Admira

Ed Beacham, Master Clockmaker - Plaatselijk bedrijf - Sisters | Facebook

The Orloj Clock - Custom minaturization by Ed Beacham of the famous clock from the 1400's on the tower of City Hall in Prague - Photo by Gary N. Miller - Sisters Country Photography - Gary Miller's Sisters Country Photography


----------



## Janne

Admira said:


> View attachment 688916
> 
> 
> View attachment 688917
> 
> 
> View attachment 688918
> 
> 
> Ed Beacham, Master Clockmaker - Plaatselijk bedrijf - Sisters | Facebook
> 
> The Orloj Clock - Custom minaturization by Ed Beacham of the famous clock from the 1400's on the tower of City Hall in Prague - Photo by Gary N. Miller - Sisters Country Photography - Gary Miller's Sisters Country Photography


He forgot the figures!

The Death has always been my favourite!


----------



## paltrowgwyneth722

A number of fictitious legends relate to this Clock. For a long time it was believed that it was built sometime around 1490 by a clockmaster Jan Ruze (Hanus) and his assistant Jakub Cech. It has only been possible in recent times to prove convincingly that the *Prague Astronomical Clock* is considerably older and that *it was made in the year 1410*. It was constructed by the clockmaker *Mikulas of Kadan* in collaboration with *Jan Ondrejuv called Sindel*, professor of mathematics and astronomy of Prague Charles University. The *astronomical dial* (astrolabe on the clock face) with its mechanism is working to this day. It was only *in the second phase, probably in 1490,* that a calendar dial was added under the astronomical dial. At that time the entire facade of the Astronomical Clock *was richly decorated with striking Vladislav Gothic* (which is the Czech equivalent of Flamboyant Gothic) stone sculptures. The important *exceptions are the sculpture* flanking the astronomical dial *and* *mask and figures* on its architrave which were *created at the beginning of the 15th century* by members of the masonic lodge of stonemasons and sculptor led by *Peter Parler*.


----------



## Janne

paltrowgwyneth722 said:


> A number of fictitious legends relate to this Clock. For a long time it was believed that it was built sometime around 1490 by a clockmaster Jan Ruze (Hanus) and his assistant Jakub Cech. It has only been possible in recent times to prove convincingly that the *Prague Astronomical Clock* is considerably older and that *it was made in the year 1410*. It was constructed by the clockmaker *Mikulas of Kadan* in collaboration with *Jan Ondrejuv called Sindel*, professor of mathematics and astronomy of Prague Charles University. The *astronomical dial* (astrolabe on the clock face) with its mechanism is working to this day. It was only *in the second phase, probably in 1490,* that a calendar dial was added under the astronomical dial. At that time the entire facade of the Astronomical Clock *was richly decorated with striking Vladislav Gothic* (which is the Czech equivalent of Flamboyant Gothic) stone sculptures. The important *exceptions are the sculpture* flanking the astronomical dial *and* *mask and figures* on its architrave which were *created at the beginning of the 15th century* by members of the masonic lodge of stonemasons and sculptor led by *Peter Parler*.


Now, that is the best First Post I have read so far, and with excellent pictures too!

When was the procession above the clock created?


----------



## paltrowgwyneth722

A number of fictitious legends relate to this Clock. For a long time it was believed that it was built sometime around 1490 by a clockmaster Jan Ruze (Hanus) and his assistant Jakub Cech. It has only been possible in recent times to prove convincingly that the *Prague Astronomical Clock* is considerably older and that *it was made in the year 1410*. It was constructed by the clockmaker *Mikulas of Kadan* in collaboration with *Jan Ondrejuv called Sindel*, professor of mathematics and astronomy of Prague Charles University. The *astronomical dial* (astrolabe on the clock face) with its mechanism is working to this day. It was only *in the second phase, probably in 1490,* that a calendar dial was added under the astronomical dial. At that time the entire facade of the Astronomical Clock *was richly decorated with striking Vladislav Gothic* (which is the Czech equivalent of Flamboyant Gothic) stone sculptures. The important *exceptions are the sculpture* flanking the astronomical dial *and* *mask and figures* on its architrave which were *created at the beginning of the 15th century* by members of the masonic lodge of stonemasons and sculptor led by *Peter Parler*. 
Sometime *in the 17th century new statues were added* - moving statues (in particular the Death that tolls the bell) by the side of the astronomical dial and immobile ones alongside the calendar dial. The *figures of the Twelve Apostles* (which pass along the two little windows every hour of daylight) were added only after the major repair work carried out *in the years 1865-1866*. During this repair also a *new calendar disc was installed*, made by the well-known Czech painter *Josef Manes*. The cycle of twelve medaillons of the Months and the same number of medaillons of zodiacal signs is one of his culminating works. The Clock was very *heavily damaged in the last days of the second world war*. During the fighting in Prague the ..... directed artillery fire at the Old Town Hall and even used fire grenades. The entire building burnt down and with it the complete City archives burnt to ashes. Nevertheless, a number of self-sacrificing persons managed to repair the authentic old clockwork, and the Astronomical Clock was renewed in every respect in its original form.


----------



## Dorian Galt

Just read this: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/world/europe/prague-astronomical-clock-orloj.html

Anyone know of miniaturized replicas???

Thanks!


----------



## rationaltime

If by "replica" you mean a three handed clock with a dial similar to the Orloj,
search for "Astronomical Clock Prague Orloj". Amazon has some.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

